# Door dash scandal



## Joecaronyc (Aug 1, 2018)

Former Bucks Co. Deputy DA Pays Back $8K After DoorDash Scandal


The Bucks County Controller's investigation found Gregg Shore made more than 300 deliveries for DoorDash while on the county payroll.




patch.com


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Joecaronyc said:


> Former Bucks Co. Deputy DA Pays Back $8K After DoorDash Scandal
> 
> 
> The Bucks County Controller's investigation found Gregg Shore made more than 300 deliveries for DoorDash while on the county payroll.
> ...


"Shore's salary with the district attorney's office was just over $125,000 in 2019, according to public records. "

The proof Door Dash is so addictive that one can't quit easily, Ha!


----------

